# RIP Cowboy Rowdy - please show support - update 10/15/10



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

On Sept 5th, a little cowboy was tragically hit by a 900 pound haybale. He was seriously injured and was Life Flighted to The New Childrens Hospital in Aurora, Colorado - where he lay fighting for his life.

His fight ended this past sunday, October 3rd, and I am posting here to let you know what a miraculous little man he was and if you would like to show a small amount of support for his family - it would be appriciated.

I personally did not know this little cowboy - but he has stolen my heart, along with his family. He won 1st place showmanship in his first 4h show and just had one of the sweetest eyes I think that I have ever seen.

They are selling bracelets for $4.00, plus $1.00 shipping, to help the family and show support and also doing an auction, rodeo and dance to help raise money.

If anyone would like to help - you can find his fan page on Facebook under Cowboy Rowdy. To purchase the wristbands - scroll down on the left hand side and you will find the link (they have shirts also). If you do not have facebook - you can contact me personally and I will give you the info.

I just thank Stacey for letting me post this - and anyone that can help, it is appriciated by his family. The farming/rodeo/livestock community seems to be a very closenit family.

Thank you

Ride on little man - Ride on.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: RIP Cowboy Rowdy - please show support*

OMg. I could not imagine. ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: RIP Cowboy Rowdy - please show support*

What a tragic thing to happen........my heart goes out to his friends and family...  :hug: ray:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: RIP Cowboy Rowdy - please show support*

I will pass this on to the church and on my facebook. Prayers for his family. Thank you for posting it.

Gina


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: RIP Cowboy Rowdy - please show support*

Usually things like this touch me, but there is something about this little boy that just really has a place in my heart ....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: RIP Cowboy Rowdy - please show support*

With such a handsome young boy.... that had incredible talent ....was so short lived...it is definitely very sad and heart felt.........


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: RIP Cowboy Rowdy - please show support*

My heart goes out to his parents. 

I worry about hay bales everytime my daughter goes climing in teh barn - and mine are only 50lb'ers - not anywhere close to a round bale.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: RIP Cowboy Rowdy - please show support*

How tragic and such a devastating loss for the little man's parents 

My heart goes out to all those who loved him :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: RIP Cowboy Rowdy - please show support*

Oh how sad.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: RIP Cowboy Rowdy - please show support*

 my deepest sorry to the family. will add them on FB


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: RIP Cowboy Rowdy - please show support*

Here is the information for the wrist bands - they are $4.00 each with $1.00 shipping. They are green with yellow writing that says Cowboy Rowdy on one side and Keep High in the Saddle on the opposite side.

Rowdy Wrist Bands 
c/o Sara Egge
2365 Sweetwater Dr
Laramie Wy 82070
Front says "Cowboy Rowdy", back says "Keep High in the Saddle"
They are green (Rowdy's favorite color) with yellow writing.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: RIP Cowboy Rowdy - please show support*

That is so sad


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: RIP Cowboy Rowdy - please show support*

I go to the Cowboy Church here in Alabama and our youth rodeo team has made it to the finals being held in Texas in Nov. I think. We are doing a head count tonight and all team members will wear a Rowdy wrist band in memory. I have a great church. 

Gina


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: RIP Cowboy Rowdy - please show support*

That is awesome Gina - thank you so much for your support for such a cause! Make sure and take a pic of the kiddos and send to the family - they will love it!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

After sending an idea to the person in charge of "Cowboy Rowdy" 's fundraising, I am pleased to announce that the family is supportive of having me put together a fundraiser in memory of thier little boy.

I am going to be making 20 pounds of Goat's Milk Soap and selling it with 100% of these proceeds going to the Smallwood family. Also, any of my other soaps sold, will have a portion donated to the fund also. 

As soon as we get the soaps available for sale - I will let you know - but I am so pleased that in my own little way - I get to help this family that has opened my eyes a little wider and allowed me to carry a special place in my heart for Rowdy. He was an amazing little boy and even though he is gone, he is still bringing people together.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Let me know when the soap is ready and check on shipping I would love some.  

Send me a note on facebook. I want you to check out a young man who knew Rowdy. He is dealing with a spinal injury. You won't believe how awesome he is. I can't remember how to spell his name....

Gina


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have seen a few of his posts and have been following him. Actually thought about sending him a care package


----------

